# Homem pêssego.



## gato radioso

Olá amigos:
Tenho uma dúvida sem resolver.
Gostaria de saber o significado de "pêssego", se é que o tem, aplicado a pessoas. Suponho que é gíria e deve ser algo despectivo, como chato, aborrecido, tolo. Não achei nada no Priberam e o contexto (romance escrito em Portugal) também não ajuda muito:
"Elas achavam o Giscard D'Estaing muito pêssego"
Obrigado pelo vosso tempo!


----------



## englishmania

2. [Popular]  Menino bonito, rapaz elegante.

*"pessego"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Consulte o significado / definição de pessego no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 03-11-2019].


----------



## gato radioso

englishmania said:


> 2. [Popular]  Menino bonito, rapaz elegante.
> 
> *"pessego"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Consulte o significado / definição de pessego no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 03-11-2019].


Obrigadíssimo! Mas olha que estive procurando no Priberam e não achei...
Seja como for, deviam ser umas raparigas muito especiais para achar Giscard D'Estaing bonito.
Elegante podia ser mas rapaz...e ainda por cima bonito...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Obrigadíssimo! Mas olha que estive procurando no Priberam e não achei...
> Seja como for, deviam ser umas raparigas muito especiais para achar Giscard D'Estaing bonito.
> Elegante podia ser mas rapaz...e ainda por cima bonito...


O poder embeleza tudo.


----------



## englishmania

Podia ser charmoso quando era mais novo.


----------



## Vanda

E eu que não conhecia com este significado! Os escritores glorificaram o uso de pêssego para pele, até pensei que estavam falando da pele dele.


----------



## Alentugano

Um pêssego ou  um pão são (ou eram) formas bem comuns (principalmente) entre as mulheres para falarem de um homem atraente. Porém, pão era bem mais comum do que pêssego, acho eu.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Porém, pão era bem mais comum do que pêssego, acho eu.



É a minha impressão também.


----------



## Olaszinhok

englishmania said:


> Podia ser charmoso quando era mais novo.


Exatamente: charmoso, elegante, culto, poderoso e muito "francês" .


----------



## Guigo

_Pão_, como elogio para homens feito pelas mulheres, também era usado, no Brasil. Já não escuto há mais de 20 anos. 

Quanto ao Giscard, ainda vivo, era mesmo um _diamante_ e um grande lutador pela causa dos _elefantes_.


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> O poder embeleza tudo.


Há um ditado popular que diz: _Nunca digas de este agua no beberé_, mas acho que o Valéry ficava melhor nos braços da minha avozinha. Eu, se tivesse que escolher, preferia à Bruni.


----------



## gato radioso

Vanda said:


> E eu que não conhecia com este significado! Os escritores glorificaram o uso de pêssego para pele, até pensei que estavam falando da pele dele.


Há coisas muito piores.
Em Espanha, as mulheres "pijas" (posh ladies), quando vêem um homem sexy, costumam dizer:
_¡Está como un *queso*!_
Pode alguém imaginar uma metáfora mais burda?


----------



## Alentugano

gato radioso said:


> Há coisas muito piores.
> Em Espanha, as mulheres "pijas" (posh ladies), quando vêem um homem sexy, costumam dizer:
> _¡Está como un *queso*!_
> Pode alguém imaginar uma metáfora mais burda?


Gato Radioso, o que significa burda? Ou queria dizer burra?


----------



## gato radioso

Alentugano said:


> Gato Radioso, o que significa burda? Ou queria dizer burra?


"Burdo" ou "basto", pelo menos em castelhano, vêm a ser como "grosseiro", "vulgar", "não refinado" "uma coisa mal terminada, sem jeito"... é o contrário a requintado, precioso, fino, elegante...
Neste caso não é porque seja alguma coisa escatológica ou sexual, senão porque soa pedestre considerar a alguém como um queijo. Calcula que fosse uma rapariga bonita, e os homens a chamassem "alheira", "posta de bacalhau", "batata frita"... ficava muito "burdo".


----------



## Alentugano

gato radioso said:


> "Burdo" ou "basto", pelo menos em castelhano, vêm a ser como "grosseiro", "vulgar", "não refinado" "uma coisa mal terminada, sem jeito"... é o contrário a requintado, precioso, fino, elegante...
> Neste caso não é porque seja alguma coisa escatológica ou sexual, senão porque soa pedestre considerar a alguém como um queijo. Calcula que fosse uma rapariga bonita, e os homens a chamassem "alheira", "posta de bacalhau", "batata frita"... ficava muito "burdo".


Eu desconhecia essa palavra. Não sei se ela se usa no Brasil mas, por aqui, em Portugal, nunca a vi escrita nem nunca a ouvi...


----------



## Carfer

Não tenho a certeza quanto ao Brasil, mas creio que  '_burda_' é um termo apenas espanhol, também nunca o ouvi em Portugal.


----------



## Guigo

_Burda_ é o nome de uma revista de moda (hoje se diz _fashion)_ alemã, que era muito comum, por aqui, até os anos 1980, creio. Depois, com o aparecimento dos similares nacionais, meio que sumiu. Pesquisei e descobri que é publicada, em português, como _Burda Style_; acho que é isso. 

Daí, a anedota do caipira que, a mando da mulher, foi comprar a tal revista, mas esqueceu do titulo e chegando à banca, fez o pedido: "Moço, eu quero aquela revista, a _Nárdegas_".


----------



## gato radioso

Ai, vejo que por desleixo meu ao escrever ou simples "contaminação" enfiei uma palavra em portuñol . Bom, já sabem mais uma palavra se quiserem ralhar alguém nos engarrafamentos...
Também quería dizer que por estes lados teve enorme êxito a _"Burda" _nessa mesma época: 1960/1970... especialmente entre as mulheres mais tradicionais, e certamente o nome era um pouco equívoco, mas como a revista era alemã, toda a gente a reverenciava sem reservas. Não olvidemos que nessa altura de isolamento e depauperação, qualquer coisa vinda além dos Pirineus era para nós quase celestial.


----------



## englishmania

Só conheço Burda como revista.


----------

